
Living computer created with DNA and genetically altered bacteria - rms
http://www.thinkgene.com/researchers-bring-new-meaning-to-the-term-computer-bug/
======
mattmaroon
Yes, but what's the clock rate. Give me gigahertz man!

~~~
albertcardona
A cell of E. coli divides in about 20 minutes, but DNA replication happens a
lot faster.

The metaphor says: the DNA polymerase enzyme travels at the speed of a truck
over the DNA highway.

See this link for some wild speculation of 'Teraflops' (they obviously don't
count analysis time):

<http://www.nature.com/embor/journal/v4/n1/full/embor719.html>

------
albertcardona
Back in 2001 or so, a researcher called Leonard Adleman published a solution
to the traveling salesman problem computed with strings of DNA and a PCR
machine (a sort of DNA sequence copy multiplier).

Very slow beginnings. I am a biologist myself and curious to find out how far
can we go.

